# How do I change the default rom drive on my computer?



## pgtl_10 (Mar 31, 2008)

My CD-ROM tray has trouble opening. I have a DVD/CD writer that I could install from CDs and DVDs but I need to install something from my XP disk and it Windows want me to enter the cd into my CD-ROM drive. How can change the default drive on my computer so I could install from DVD/CR-WR drive?


----------



## pgtl_10 (Mar 31, 2008)

bump.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi :wave:

Change the drive letter in Disk management. (Right click "My computer" > choose "Manage" > Disk Management)

In Disk management >> right click the drive and choose "Change drive letter and paths".
First change the drive letter for the faulty drive to, for example, X:.
Then change the drive letter for the DVD writer to what the faulty drive used to have.


----------

